# Settling a puppy in other people's homes



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Has anyone got any tips for helping a 6 month old puppy to settle down when we visit other people please? 

At home he is really quite relaxed and spends a lot of time laid by my feet. Obviously he has his bouncy nutty moments and time to play, but by and large he is quite chilled out.

When we visit other people though, he spends his whole time mooching around and can't settle even when encouraged to sit by me. He spent 10 days at my parents recently when I was poorly and really didn't settle well for them. So he is familiar with their environment, we've visited many times, but he doesn't settle even when I am with him.

We have a lot of family we travel to regularly to see so I would like to help him learn to settle down in other people's homes to reduce his stress and so he can enjoy trips out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When he stayed with your parents did he have his crate and/or usual bed from home? If not I would make sure you bring those things if he is going to stay for a longer period of time again. If you are visiting for an afternoon or for dinner, etc., I would teach him to settle on a mat or crate pad type of bedding at your home. Take that mat or pad with you for the visit and tell him your settle command after he has had a few minutes to get the picture of where he is and who is there with you. If you want to practice outside of your home before going on a real visit, you can teach at home and practice in a pet store. I would also make sure he has one or two of his most favorite toys, just don't forget to bring them home when the visit is over.


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks. I've tried taking toys and his blanket but he is just too distracted to play or settle for more than a minute. Have even tried taking chews. If he does settle for the chew, he's up again as soon as it's finished but it's more usual that he takes the chew then leaves it on the floor when we're out. 

He had his own crate and bed when he stayed over, and all his toys etc.He also started excessive barking when we was here which I'm working on stopping now I'm home.

Maybe it's a time and persistence thing....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are doing the right things. Be patient and persistent. Maybe also with your parents house, try setting him up and leaving for just a few minutes and going back to reward good behavior. You should then be able to extend the time you are absent.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

My previous adult spoo was like that. He was well-behaved in other houses, but sometimes paced and couldn't seem to settle down. 

I would get him to lay on his side on the floor and rub him all over, kind of massaging, until he sighed and fell asleep. Usually he would sleep for quite a while and be more calm when he woke up. The more tired he was, the more he paced and seemed unable to settle.

I have no idea if this will work with a 6 mo. puppy though, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wren I think that would work with almost any age dog. I was working with an 11 week old German Shepherd puppy today to curb his extreme mouthiness. Getting him to lie down comfortably (although it took a while) did relax him so that he was a lot gentler.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When we weathered puppyhood with an Airedale, we used the command "Settle". This meant that she had to lay on her side and stay put for a long time until we released her. If we just used "down"; it was like she was spring-loaded and ready to explode. It wasn't easy. We had to practice a lot, first in calm settings and gradually in more exciting settings. We couldn't use her favorite treats because they excited her too much, we couldn't praise in a high pitched voice because it wound her up, and we had to use a gentle amount of restraint and petting to avoid over stimulating her. Eventually, our work paid off because we could take her anywhere and once we said, "Settle".... she was down for the count. It was our command of choice for long meetings, classes, etc. I think this is very similar to what others wrote of, a relaxed position that the dog stays in. Believe me, if an Airedale can learn to do this, it should be a breeze for a Poodle!


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone I will try teaching the command settle to a flat out position, and try the stroking too. He is a collie /poodle mix. He is very bright but only when he wishes to be ;-) actually, very bright all the time,but maybe stubborn and not always as keen to behave as he should be :-D His funniest fail to come when called is when I try and put him out for a wee at bedtime. By then he's been comfy at my feet for a while, and he refuses to get up. If I go back to him to get him up, he cocks his back leg and rather sheepishly wags his tail whilst firmly staying on the floor :-D I've resorted to knocking on my own door to get him up and out before bed lol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Flynndog said:


> Thanks everyone I will try teaching the command settle to a flat out position, and try the stroking too. He is a collie /poodle mix. He is very bright but only when he wishes to be ;-) actually, very bright all the time,but maybe stubborn and not always as keen to behave as he should be :-D His funniest fail to come when called is when I try and put him out for a wee at bedtime. By then he's been comfy at my feet for a while, and he refuses to get up. If I go back to him to get him up, he cocks his back leg and rather sheepishly wags his tail whilst firmly staying on the floor :-D I've resorted to knocking on my own door to get him up and out before bed lol.


Sounds like he is training you well. LOL


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol!! I'm pretty sure it's a two way thing :-D He can be a right stubborn so and so coming in from the garden too. He's very good at getting me to get up and fetch his ball from under the sofa. He lays there with his nose stuck underneath whining and he sounds just like a really sad child crying ''ooohhh :-( " I can't ignore that!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I resorted to a high value bedtime snack that was only doled out when the dog came back in promptly from the last potty of the night. Works great IF your dog is food motivated.


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks charmed  he is very food motivated but there's something about bedtime, even a tasty nibble will be given the stand off. I'm going to get some high value treats out over the next few days for recall from the garden, failing that I might try putting him on his training lead while he's out there.

I thought I could trick him into bed by doing sit/stays and short recalls around the house tonight. He was doing it like a dream until I was next to his bed lol. :-D


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so is there some other stressful association with the bed? my dog was also a foodie - but not if he was in the car or distracted by something while on a walk.


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Not that I can see....He goes on it happily enough when we go out, or eat. He doesn't cry, it's comfy, we don't wake to any mess or mishap. He always gets a fuss and a treat on his bed before I leave him for the night.


----------

